# [OT] Kiedy Gentoo 2006.0 ?

## stach

Może ktoś wie, na kiedy jest planowane wydanie Gentoo 2006.0 ?

----------

## Eeeyeore

A ktoz to wie kiedy bedzie, a jesli bedzie to soory w wiekszosci nie dla mnie/nas. A moze instalator się pojawi   :Very Happy:   :Shocked: 

A jaki problem: (ja robie tak nie po gentoo way)

```
#emerge -uDN --emptytree world
```

I mam 2006.

Jaki problem ?

----------

## Ratman

 *stach wrote:*   

> Może ktoś wie, na kiedy jest planowane wydanie Gentoo 2006.0 ?

 

Co da noobom (jak my) 2006, jak 2005.1 nie maja opanowane?

----------

## stach

Ha, ha, ha...ale się uśmiałem. Namówiłem znajomych na eksperyment z Gentoo. I nie chcę by się załamali przy natychmiastowym przechodzeniu na nową wersję gcc zaraz po posadzeniu systemu. Nie mam zamiaru z nimi ślęczeć przy kompilacji. Przy pierwszej instalacji jak ktoś nie kuma handbooka i dodatkowej dokumentacji to nie jest takie proste i nawet przy głupim etc-update można sie koncertowo wyłożyć.

A może tak troszkę życzliwości zaraz prymitywnego sarkazmu w odpowiedziach ?

----------

## Ratman

zyczliwosc tyczy samych odpowiedzi - a BTW - czytac newsletter i tyle

----------

## arsen

 *stach wrote:*   

> Może ktoś wie, na kiedy jest planowane wydanie Gentoo 2006.0 ?

 

sami developerzy tego nie wiedzą, przytocze cytat jednego z nich ( pytania o nową wersje co kwartał się nasilają ) "wyjdzie jak zrobimy"

----------

## muchar

Szczerze, to w Gentoo nie ma jako tako "wersji" - przeciez to jest dystrybucja ciagla  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

chodzi tu akurat o livecd  :Smile: , i pewnie ten instalator graficzny jaki może zawierać albo i nie  :Smile: , a reszta to jak to w gentoo, bez różnicy  :Smile: 

----------

## shadoww

Z tego co pamiętam do instalator ma się dopiero pojawić w późniejszym 2006.x.

----------

## muchar

Pytanie brzmi: PO CO?

----------

## szolek

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Pytanie brzmi: PO CO?

 

Dokładnie  :Smile:  PO CO?

Gentoo jest pierwszą distro która naprawdę działa na moim kompie. Jestem o stokroć wdzięczny temu, który mnie w to wciągnął. Instalatora nie miałem. Miałem za to handbooka  :Smile: .

----------

## shadoww

Po co? Nie wiem, nie do mnie te pytania.  :Wink: 

----------

## Insenic

Temat konieczności/przydatności graficznego instalatora poruszony został niedawno w innym wątku.

----------

## BeteNoire

Chciałeś powiedzieć nieprzydatności?  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## stach

Ja sie nie pytam czy bedzie instalator graficzny i czy jest przydatny, ale kiedy bedzie 2006.0. Ludzie troszku dyscypliny... Z powalajacy jest wpis typu:

Nie wiem, Nie do mnie to pytanie... 

Jak nie wiesz i uważasz, ze pytanie nie jest do Ciebie, to po co zabierasz glos ?  :Wink: 

A i idziekuję, za jedyną trzy,mającą się tematu odpowiedz od arsena  :Smile: .

pozdrawiam  :Twisted Evil: [/code]

----------

## muchar

A moja odpowiedz byla malo wyrazna? "Wersje" w Gentoo to imho fikcja, bo zmienia sie to dosc plynnie...

----------

## sebas86

 *muchar wrote:*   

> A moja odpowiedz byla malo wyrazna? "Wersje" w Gentoo to imho fikcja, bo zmienia sie to dosc plynnie...

 

Heh, dla tego wywaliłem wszyskie 200x z zestawu splash, który mam.  :Wink:  Jednak dla niektórych osób takie wydania to nie lada okazja do wypróbowania tego systemu, ja zasmakowałem dzięki jednemu z wydań Linux+ i płytce DVD (a wtedy jeszcze nie miałem sieci). Oczywiście po kilku nieudanych próbach pierwszej kompilacji pakietów (flagi odpowiedzialne za optymalizację dla CPU  :Rolling Eyes:  ) system wydał mi się genialny i już został. Myślę, że dla innych może to też być taka zanęta, bo nie każdemu chce się ciągnąć nie wiadomo ile MB źródeł, zwłaszcza jak ma się limity lub dość powolne łącze.  :Smile: 

----------

## stach

 *muchar wrote:*   

> A moja odpowiedz byla malo wyrazna? "Wersje" w Gentoo to imho fikcja, bo zmienia sie to dosc plynnie...

 

Hehe... nie - nie była to dla mnie satysfakcjonujaca odpowiedź. Ja jedynie pytałem, kiedy bedzie wydane Gentoo 2006.0, a nie: czy jest to fikcja, czy też nie...   :Twisted Evil: 

pozdrawiam

P.S. Tylko arsen zamiast filozofować, powiedział co i jak... tzn, że nie widomo...  :Idea: 

----------

## BeteNoire

A wg mnie niepotrzebny był cały ten wątek. Nie ma prognoz na 2006.x ? To siedź i cierpliwie czekaj. System Ci działa i jest up-to-date? Livecd masz w miarę aktualne? To po co się zastanawiać kiedy wyjdzie nowa wersja? 

Rozumiem, żeby od ostatniego releasu minął przynajmniej rok... Tymczasem w 2005 mieliśmy dwa releasy (w marcu i sierpniu, bodajże) oraz jeden bugfix-release w listopadzie.

Dlatego myślę, że nie ma co się niecierpliwić.

----------

## jak137

 *muchar wrote:*   

> A moja odpowiedz byla malo wyrazna? "Wersje" w Gentoo to imho fikcja, bo zmienia sie to dosc plynnie...

 

Tym niemniej, jak już ktoś wspomniał, czasem update to tylko przekompilownie kilku pakietów, a czasem toolchaina...

Moim skromnym zdaniem po ustabilizowniu nowego gcc dobrze byłoby mieć nowe płytki instalacyjne.

----------

## sebas86

 *jak137 wrote:*   

>  *muchar wrote:*   A moja odpowiedz byla malo wyrazna? "Wersje" w Gentoo to imho fikcja, bo zmienia sie to dosc plynnie... 
> 
> Tym niemniej, jak już ktoś wspomniał, czasem update to tylko przekompilownie kilku pakietów, a czasem toolchaina...
> 
> Moim skromnym zdaniem po ustabilizowniu nowego gcc dobrze byłoby mieć nowe płytki instalacyjne.

 

Święta racja, w końcu to płytki nie dla nas tylko jak już wcześniej wspominało kilka innych osób, dla użytkowników, którzy zaczynają. Ja się przyznaję, że przy ostatniej reinstalacji (pierwszej i mam nadzieję ostatniej  :Razz: ) korzystałem i tak z PLD LiveCD a resztę dociągnełem z sieci i wykonałem standardowo.  :Wink:  A dla kogoś kto zaczyna oczywiście zawsze łatwiej skorzystać z oryginalnej LiveCD + części gotowych, przekompilowanych paczek, aby nie musiał czekać tych kilku dni z gołym, podstawowym systemem...

----------

## BeteNoire

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20060227-release-2006.0.xml

----------

## ANTAL

Chyba będzie tak jak twierdzą niektórzy. 

Gentoo jest plynną dystrybucją i wszelkie "live typu 2004.x, 2005.x to jest raczej bardzo umowne. Przecież przy instalacji systemu korzystałem w zasadzie z opisów pochodzących z wersji 2004.3 dla x86.... Opis dla 2005.1 był tylko uzupełnieniem. Te różnice są naprawdę minimalne. Co mógłby nowego mieć G2006? Może graficzny instaler, może poprawione obsługi urządzeń, może jako domy ślne KDE 3.5.x czy E17.. Cała reszta pozostanie jeśli nie taka sama, to bardzo podobna.

----------

## mbar

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> Co mógłby nowego mieć G2006?

 

Nowe wersje pakietów w stageX, nowy gcc, nowy glibc... Ja uważam, że odmłodzone płytki instalacyjne powinny wychodzić co kwartał. Przechodzenie z gcc 3.3.6 (bleeeee :X) na serię 4 to koszmar. Gadanie, że nowe 2006.0 to w końcu nic nowego, to taka sama bzdura, jak instalowanie Windows XP począwszy od 95 zaktualizowanego do 98 zaktualizowanego do 2000 i tak w kółko.

Zresztą oficjalne płytki instalacyjne Gentoo to mi wiszą ciepłym kalafiorem, bo i tak instalki robię za pomocą RIP Live CD http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/ Jedyne co potrzebuję, to nowe pliki stage, bo jak na razie to jadę z rockhoppera. 2005.1 już się do niczego nie nadają  :Wink: 

----------

